# Perte de connexion internet sous Lion après mise en veille



## ANDREUCCI (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
depuis que j'ai installé Lion sur mon macbook pro (Intel 2 core duo) une fois sur deux après la sortie de la mise en veille la connexion internet est perdue, alors que le diagnostic indique qu'elle fonctionne.
Quelqu'un a-t-il des lumières à ce sujet?
Merci d'avance
alain


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2011)

Quel diagnostic ?


----------



## Lebossflo (29 Juillet 2011)

Aurait-tu Skype par hazard?
Parce que sur Snow-Léopard, j'avais une perte de connection alors que l'icon de connection wi-fi me disait que tout fonctionnais normalement...


----------



## babeuf (31 Juillet 2011)

Exactement le même pb pour moi.
Pour le diagnostique, il s'agit bien sûr de celui proposé par l'OS et disponible sur la fenêtre d'ouverture de Safari lorsque la connexion n'est pas bonne.
Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il suffit que le diagnostique ait lieu (il indique qu'il n'y a aucun pb) pour que la connexion revienne

Agaçant !


----------



## Bookjack (31 Juillet 2011)

Meme problème pour moi aussi..deconnexion wi-fi a la sortie de veille..mais de temps en temps ..je n'ai pas trouvé de solution si ce n'est de relancer ma box..ou d'éteindre le mac et le rallumer!..faudra peut être attendre une Maj...


----------



## stéphane83 (31 Juillet 2011)

Même PROBLEME


----------



## Bookjack (31 Juillet 2011)

Pour info, je viens de faire un tour sur le forum Apple...il semble que ce soit un problème général  peut être plus fréquents sur iMac.. mais bien imputable a Lion..les ricains attendent une Maj,alors...nous aussi on va attendre!!..


----------



## sydney-andre (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Même chose pour moi sur un Mac Pro. Pour faire simple, j'ai mis l'icône du wifi en haut dans la barre d'outils, je le désactive et le réactive tout de suite et ça fonctionne dans les 10 secondes.


----------



## Claod (28 Octobre 2011)

Concernant la reprise du wifi après la veille:
désactivez le par-feu si il est activé.
Désactivez airport,
Ouvrez "avancé" supprimez le réseau auquel vous êtes connecté, ou auquel vous voulez vous connecter.
Supprimez le/les
Ouvrez le trousseau d'accés, supprimez les données airport qui stock vos mots de passe réseau.
Ensuite une fois que votre grand nettoyage est fini:
Réactivez airport, connectez vous au réseau, re-rentrez votre clé WEP. 
(puis accessoirement allez dans avancé pour faire glisser votre réseau tout en haut, en premier, pour une connexion plus rapide)
Fermez le capot de votre mac, ou mettez le en Veille prolongée. Réouvrez le, ou faites le sortir de veille.
Verifiez que le mac se connecte automatiquement. Si c'est le cas, réactivez le par-feu si vous le souhaitez... c'est résolu.

(Explications : les données du wifi sont restées depuis snow leopard si vous n'avez pas fait de clean install, Je pense que  qu'exploiter ces données avec lion n'est pas sans conséquences, si vous avez fait une clean install la mise a jour qui résous le problème a eu lieu plus tard que l'enregistrement des données airport, il faut mettre a jour les clé WEP de airport et du trousseau une fois la MaJ faite)


----------



## Polyme (3 Janvier 2012)

Bon, je désespérais depuis plusieurs mois.....

Bizarrement cela fonctionnait en WPA et pas en WPA-2. Un vieux paramètre de snow Léopard?

Merci en tout cas pour le truc


----------



## Monsieurmickael (6 Février 2012)

Je relance, même problème, le mac est tout neuf (iMac) et je n'avais pas ce problème sous mon ancien macbook sous lion. J'ai testé la suppression des mots de passe sans succès... une idée ?

Merci,


----------



## kuric (9 Février 2012)

meme problème. ça fait 3mois que j'ai un imac neuf sans prob. depuis la dernière maj de lion, à la sortie de veille il ne se connecte plus automatiquement. le diagnostique dit que tout est ok. 
quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2012)

La mise à jour en 10.7.3 ne résout rien ?


----------



## Monsieurmickael (9 Février 2012)

Non, ça ne résoud rien, d'autant plus que j'avais la même version sur mon macbook et que je n'avais aucun problème, j'ai l'impression que ce souci est spécifique aux iMac.


----------



## kuric (9 Février 2012)

thomaschamb a dit:


> La mise à jour en 10.7.3 ne résout rien ?



non justement, je n'avais pas se problème avant


----------



## FrancoisTJP (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis le passage à la 10.7.3 alors qu'avant tout tournait nickel ...


----------



## Boogie25 (9 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis sous Snow, mais j'ai le même problème en ce qui concerne le wifi, et j'ai l'impression que c'est depuis la MAJ que j'ai faite il y a 2 jours je crois. J'ai d'abord cru que ça venait de ma box, mais ayant tout essayé et contacté le sav, ça ne vient pas de la box. Et je n'ai jamais eu ce pb, le réseau wifi qui est visible, je m'y connecte, mais ça dure pas plus d'1 minute, après quoi les pages se chargent sans jamais y arriver à moins de déconnecter et reconnecter à chaque fois airport.

Je m'immisce un peu, mais avant de créer une discussion, ce topic m'a semblé proche de mon problème.

Merci

edit: J'ai un macbook pro


----------



## kuric (10 Février 2012)

Boogie25 a dit:


> Je m'immisce un peu, mais avant de créer une discussion, ce topic m'a semblé proche de mon problème.
> 
> Merci
> 
> edit: J'ai un macbook pro



slt, 
tu as raison c'est très ressemblant. 
en tout cas effacer les clés wep et les remettre ne change rien. 
je vais essayer de restaurer mon système. on verra si ça reviens 
comme avant la mise à jour.

A++


----------



## hike (16 Février 2012)

Pareil pour moi depuis le passage au 10.7.3 :mouais:
En sortie de veille j'suis obligé de redémarrer pour avoir la connection wifi .

Merci sydney-andre pour cette petite astuce , c'est moins long et contraignant qu'un redémarrage


----------



## Monsieurmickael (16 Février 2012)

Effectivement c'est ce que je fais... désactiver et réactiver le wifi... Un peu dommage pour Mac tout neuf...et aucun problème sur mon ancien macbook ça me rend fou


----------



## chome (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis mon passage sous lion, a chaque sortie de veille ou même pendant la connexion, le signal wifi est perdu ou se coupe. je dois cliquer sur léventail pour retrouver ma box.

J'ai attendu la mise à jour d'il y a quelques semaines, mais rien n'y fait, c'est toujours pareil.

J'ai contacté apple, qui ne veut rien savoir, et me demande 49 euros avant de me dire quoique ce soit. C'est un problème logiciel et je dois payer, c'est boîte est devenue n'importe quoi !

Avez vous une solution avant que je fasse une crise de nerfs s'il vous plait !


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2012)

Peut-être un conflit avec un élément Bloutouf ou une (sur)abondance de réseaux.
Un changement de numéro de canal, sur le routeur, peut éventuellement aider.
Déjà, tu peux supprimer le réseau puis le recréer. Parfois ça suffit.


----------



## Monsieurmickael (22 Avril 2012)

chome a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis mon passage sous lion, a chaque sortie de veille ou même pendant la connexion, le signal wifi est perdu ou se coupe. je dois cliquer sur léventail pour retrouver ma box.
> 
> ...


Si ça peut t'aider, j'ai simplement redémarré ma box et tout est reparti comme par magie


----------



## WiiD (30 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,

je me permets de déterrer le sujet car depuis mon passage sur mountain lion, voilà que le probleme est apparu chez moi aussi

par contre difficile à dire si le wifi est perdu tout au long de la mise en veille ou seulement à la sortie...

qq'un rencontrerait t il le même problème ?


----------



## michaelp (4 Août 2012)

WiiD a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je me permets de déterrer le sujet car depuis mon passage sur mountain lion, voilà que le probleme est apparu chez moi aussi
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème depuis le passage à Mountain Lion. Je confirme que le WiFi est perdu pendant la veille puisque le Mac ne reçoit pas les iMessages ni les facetime. 

mp.


----------



## Kriskool (18 Août 2012)

Même problème pour moi depuis la MAJ Mountain Lion, je suis connecté en ethernet et il faut environ 10 à 15 secondes pour que mon iMac récupère la connexion internet. Très TRES Agaçant !
Si qqu'un a un solution ?..


----------



## oxygo (20 Août 2012)

Idem pour moi, j'ai ouvert un sujet d'ailleurs : 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mountain-lion-deconnexion-wifi-freeze-1181732.html

demain j'appelle l'apple care ils auront droit à une soufflante.


----------



## sphillips (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je déterre un peu ce sujet, car le MBP 2007 de ma copine déconne lors de la sortie de veille. Il ne se connecte quasiment jamais au wifi pourtout enregistré.
Le MBP est sous 10.7.5, tout est à jour (il ne peut pas recevoir 10.8).

J'ai tenté de supprimer manuellement les mots de passes sauvés dans le trousseau et dans les réglages airport, mais ça n'a pas résolu le problème.

Quelqu'un aurait la solution miracle ?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 quel wifi : box, wifi public, etc.... ?

Si c'est une box ou un routeur wifi perso, tente, si pas déjà fait, de changer de canal wifi (décale de plusieurs canaux).

Fais plusieurs essais sur différents canaux.


----------



## sphillips (23 Février 2013)

On a une Freebox V6. Ok je tente le changement de canal. Je te tiens au jus !


----------



## sphillips (24 Février 2013)

Malheureusement, le changement de canal n'a rien changé du tout 
C'est très aléatoire. Des fois ça se connecte, des fois non.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2013)

2 suggestions :

- fais une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque.

- regarde dans préf syst / économiseur d'énergie si "réactiver lors des accès réseau" ou quelque chose comme ça est coché.


----------



## sphillips (25 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> 2 suggestions :
> 
> - fais une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque.
> 
> - regarde dans préf syst / économiseur d'énergie si "réactiver lors des accès réseau" ou quelque chose comme ça est coché.



Jusque là, ça remarche normalement  On va attendre quelques jours pour être sur quand même ! L'option était bien cochée dans les préf système. Donc il semble que ça soit les réparations des permissions qui a résolu le problème. D'habitue, je le fais avec Onyx. Insuffisant alors ?


----------



## sphillips (26 Février 2013)

Bon bah.... retour à la case départ ! Le wifi ne s'active pas tout le temps à la sortie de veille.... J'abandonne ! Ca me soule !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

sphillips a dit:


> Bon bah.... retour à la case départ ! Le wifi ne s'active pas tout le temps à la sortie de veille.... J'abandonne ! Ca me soule !



Lors d'une sortie de veille prolongée, il vaut mieux redémarrer la bécane


----------



## sphillips (26 Février 2013)

Bin ça déconne même lors d'une sortie de veille normale (la batterie est morte, donc pas de veille prolongée de toute façon).
Bon il suffit de cliquer sur le réseau wifi pour qu'il s'y connecte, m'enfin c'est quand même chiant quoi !


----------



## jb07 (15 Mars 2013)

MacBook Pro sous SL. Après mise en veille, il est toujours connecté au Wifi, mais pas le mien, il bascule sous SFR Wifi Public (pub gratuite). Il me faut alors re-sélectionner mon réseau via l'icône dans la barre de menu.

Pas trop pénalisant mais bien casse-pieds !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2013)

On y a le droit tous les jours, à celle-là ! 

As-tu besoin de cette connexion à SFR Public ?

NON ?

Alors : préférences système / réseau / avancé / wifi : sélectionner la connexion et la supprimer.

Et si tu souhaites la garder, fais la glisser en dessous de ton réseau.

(l'ordre des réseaux dans la liste définit les priorités).


----------



## dumas75 (10 Avril 2013)

C'est lamentable cette désactivation WiFi en veille.
Et la gestion WiFi en général sur Mac 

Sur batterie je comprend mais sur secteur c'est chxant !!!
Sous PC Windows on peut accéder à ce genre de paramètre sous Mac rien de rien.

Seule solution désactiver la mise en veille du Mac. On se croirait 10 ans en arrière.
Mac c'est parfois retour vers le futur.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

dumas75 a dit:


> C'est lamentable cette désactivation WiFi en veille.
> Et la gestion WiFi en général sur Mac


Il ne faut pas en faire une généralité : j'ai eu plusieurs Mac, je m'occupe de plusieurs autres, et je n'ai jamais vu de désactivation du wifi en veille.

Que ça existe, c'est possible, que ce soit général, non.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2013)

Même remarque. Il y a peut-être un problème de canal utilisé ?


----------



## dumas75 (11 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas en faire une généralité : j'ai eu plusieurs Mac, je m'occupe de plusieurs autres, et je n'ai jamais vu de désactivation du wifi en veille.
> 
> Que ça existe, c'est possible, que ce soit général, non.


En observant bien le comportement du WiFi sur mon MBPr je remarque que même bien connecté à ma BOX de temps en temps il recherche un autre réseau, et bien sur ça coupe la connexion.
Donc es ce que l'on peut désactiver cette recherche automatique d'un autre réseau ?


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas. Mais je dirais que si ça cherche un autre réseau c'est que le réseau actuel n'a pas un bon signal. D'où ma suggestion de changer de canal, ou désactiver le Bluetooth pour voir.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

dumas75 a dit:


> même bien connecté à ma BOX de temps en temps il recherche un autre réseau, et *bien sur ça coupe la connexion*.


La recherche d'autres réseaux se fait automatiquement toutes les 15 secondes, et c'est normal, même si la connexion actuelle est excellente.

Le but est de permettre à un ordi qui se déplace de pouvoir se connecter au meilleur réseau possible.

Mais ça ne coupe pas la connexion.


----------



## dumas75 (11 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> La recherche d'autres réseaux se fait automatiquement toutes les 15 secondes, et c'est normal, même si la connexion actuelle est excellente.
> 
> Le but est de permettre à un ordi qui se déplace de pouvoir se connecter au meilleur réseau possible.
> 
> Mais ça ne coupe pas la connexion.


Et bien je viens de refaire l'expérience en cliquant sur l'icone wifi. et ça a coupé la connexion pendant 1 ou 2 secondes
Vraiment mal foutu la gestion Wifi chez Apple.
Ça me rappelle l'iPad1 au début et l'iPhone 4 à ses débuts aussi.

On va pas en mourir mais c'est chxant !!!
Chez Apple Ils ne pourraient pas prendre des cours chez Microsoft ou chez Android?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

La recherche de réseaux ne coupe pas la connexion.

Tu imagines que sur tous les Mac, toutes les 15 secondes, la connexion se coupe ?

On ne pourrait *JAMAIS* rien télécharger qui demande plus de 15 sec, alors...
(et pour info je "supervise" une dizaine de Mac, et aucun n'a ce problème).

Si sur TON Mac, et TON réseau, la recherche de réseaux coupe la connexion, il faut peut-être s'intéresser à TON Mac et à tes configurations de connexion.

Par exemple en supprimant la configuration actuelle de la connexion à ta box, et en la recréant.

Ou en changeant de canal...


----------



## dumas75 (11 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> /.../
> 
> Si sur TON Mac, et TON réseau, la recherche de réseaux coupe la connexion, il faut peut-être s'intéresser à TON Mac et à tes configurations de connexion.
> 
> ...


Comme je suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème j'attend une mise à jour Apple.
Le reste de mon réseau fonctionne sans jamais de problème (Phone Android, Ipad, Asus7, AppleTV, PC Win7) 
C'est donc Lion et MBPr qui déconne!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

Tu ne tiens aucun compte des réponses qui te sont faites.

Si le problème est dans TA configuration de connexion sur le MBPR, tu peux attendre une mise à jour, elle n'y changera rien.

Quand un problème est dans UN ordinateur, on s'intéresse à cet ordinateur.


----------



## dumas75 (11 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu ne tiens aucun compte des réponses qui te sont faites.
> 
> Si le problème est dans TA configuration de connexion sur le MBPR, tu peux attendre une mise à jour, elle n'y changera rien.
> 
> Quand un problème est dans UN ordinateur, on s'intéresse à cet ordinateur.


Ok donc suivant tes conseils je supprime la connexion je redémarre mon Mac (option)
Et je re connecte le mac
C'est tout ?
Je vais suivre tes conseils et comme ça coute qu'un Merci si ça fonctionne pourquoi ne as essayer ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

Au moins, si tu essayes, même si ça ne donne rien, tu sauras que tu as fait le nécessaire de ton côté.

D'abord je serais curieux de savoir comment tu mets en évidence une déconnexion toutes les 15 secondes (à chaque recherche de réseau) ?

Je connais des cas particuliers ( à priori pas le tien, mais on ne sait jamais) ou il y a des anomalies liées à la recherche de réseau.
Par exemple suite à des changements de type de clé de sécurité (WPA, WPA2) en gardant la même clé : la même clé est stockée plusieurs fois dans l'ordi, donc quand l'ordi essaie de se connecter, il a échec avec un clé, succès avec l'autre, mais c'est aléatoire ----> bordel.

Si tu veux faire le ménage pour recréer la connexion "toute propre", voici la recette, à appliquer intégralement :

Fais une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque.

1. Se munir de la clé de sécurité du réseau.

2. Désactiver le wifi de l'ordi

3. Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi", liste des réseaux préférés.

 Supprimer la connexion (la sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")
(si plusieurs lignes pour la même connexion, tout supprimer)

4. Applications / Utilitaires / Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

5. Activer Airport/le wifi

6. Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau, la clé du réseau sera demandée.

7. Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


Si la clé de sécurité ne t'est pas demandée, c'est que tu as oublié une suppression dans Trousseaux d'accès.
Il faut alors recommencer.

Si après cette opération, tu as toujours des déconnexions à la recherche de réseaux, il y a une autre anomalie.

On peut aller plus loin dans le nettoyage, et c'est parfois nécessaire, en supprimant tous les fichiers .plist liés au wifi (3 fichiers).


----------



## dumas75 (11 Avril 2013)

Les fichiers .plist sont ?
Dans System / Biblio ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

As-tu fais la reconfiguration de la connexion ?


----------



## dumas75 (11 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu fais la reconfiguration de la connexion ?


Oui et la connexion est maintenant stable.
Mais je me méfie des .plist ...
Merci pour ton coup de main


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

Ah, bonne nouvelle.

Ca valait donc le coup de s'y intéresser. 

Pour les .plist, à mon avis, si la connexion est stable, leur suppression est inutile.

Un des fichiers contient la liste des réseaux préférés (mais tu as supprimé la ligne à problème manuellement), et les 2 autres contiennent des historiques, c'est à dire la liste de tous le réseaux auxquels tu t'es connecté par le passé, avec les adresses IP et adresses MAC des routeurs, etc...

Si ta connexion est maintenant stable, supprimer les .plist n'apportera rien de plus.

En revanche, il est intéressant d'optimiser la connexion en choisissant le meilleur canal possible.
Car les interférences sont des facteurs de déconnexion et d'instabilité.

Pour ça, je te recommande iStumbler (gratuit) : tu verras tous les réseaux alentour, avec leur canal et leur niveau : tu étudies la liste, et si ta box est sur un canal encombré, tu changes de canal pour un plus calme.


----------



## dumas75 (12 Avril 2013)

Très précieux iStumbler!
On était presque tous sur le même canal.
Il n'y a plus une seule micro coupure avec ma musique iTunes et l'AppleTV.
Merci Renaud 
(conseil: après l'attribution du nouveau canal redémarrer le Mac)

/HS/ Comment on fait un crochet *]* sur clavier Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2013)

dumas75 a dit:


> Il n'y a plus une seule micro coupure avec ma musique iTunes et l'AppleTV.
> Merci Renaud


Maintenant tu comprends que les problèmes de wifi n' ont pas pour seul responsable Apple 

Pour les crochets : Alt + Maj + parenthèse : [ ]


----------



## dumas75 (12 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Maintenant tu comprends que les problèmes de wifi n' ont pas pour seul responsable Apple


En effet c'était la faute à Renaud31 qui m'avait pas encore expliqué la procédure!



> Pour les crochets : Alt + Maj + parenthèse : [ ]


[Merci]


----------



## dumas75 (15 Avril 2013)

Et ça recommence ce matin 
De la chiote la gestion wifi sur mac !!!
J'ai ressorti mon pc Win7 pour pouvoir profiter de la musique iTiunes
Et pendant que le mon Mac mouline à chercher un nouveau réseau le PC ne bronche pas.
Pffff  
Il devrait quand même y avoir un moyen de lui interdire la recherche de nouveaux réseaux non? On se ballade pas avec son MBPr toutes les 15 secondes.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Tes problèmes de connexion concernent-ils aussi ton accès à Internet, ou seulement la fonction Airplay ?

Autrement dit as-tu aussi des coupures dans ton accès à Internet ?

Tu veux continuer à croire que les coupures sont dûes à la recherche de nouveaux réseaux, alors que ça n'a rien à voir.... sauf...

Sauf si ton réseau principal est "faible" ou soumis à des interférences, et que tu as plusieurs connexions configurées (plusieurs connexions possibles) auquel cas l'ordi est susceptible de passer d'une connexion à l'autre, avec à chaque fois une petite coupure de connexion.

Mais si tu n'as qu'une (bonne ) connexion possible, la recherche de réseau ne crée pas de coupure de connexion, encore une fois.

As-tu plusieurs connexions possibles pour ce même ordi  (plusieurs réseaux) ?
Par exemple : une box + un Time capsule, ou une box + une bonne Airport, ou une box + un réseau public ?


----------



## dumas75 (15 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai que la Box SFR et je suis à 43-53Mo/secondes en moyenne (fibre)
Ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi les autres appareils (pcwin7, nexus,etc.) n'ont pas ce problème.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Tu n'as pas répondu à la question : 

Tes problèmes de connexion concernent-ils aussi ton accès à Internet, ou seulement la fonction Airplay ?

Autrement dit as-tu aussi des coupures dans ton accès à Internet ?


----------



## dumas75 (16 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas répondu à la question :
> 
> Tes problèmes de connexion concernent-ils aussi ton accès à Internet, ou seulement la fonction Airplay ?
> 
> Autrement dit as-tu aussi des coupures dans ton accès à Internet ?


Oui. La micro coupure intervient sur toute les connexions.
Safari (ou chrome) se met à ramer pendant qq secondes et ouvre la page difficilement. Ensuite ça revient normalement.
Après vérification (iStumbler) je suis le seul sur le canal choisit.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

Si tu veux tester autre chose, voici ce que je ferais si c'était pour moi :

*1*. Suppression des .plist concernant Airport :

MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration  ----> 3 fichiers

com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
com.apple.network.identification.plist
preferences.plist 

*2*. Création d'une configuration de connexion en IP fixe, pour voir si l'origine du problème serait dans le fonctionnement du serveur DHCP de la box vis-à-vis de l'ordi.

Préférences système / réseau

- en face de "Configuration", cliquer sur "Automatique", puis sur "modifier les configurations"
- cliquer sur le "+" et saisir "IP fixe"
- cliquer sur "Terminé"

Dans "Avancé" :

- onglet "TCP/IP" : 
- configurer IPV4 : manuellement
- Adresse IPV4 : 192.168.1.100
- Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
- Routeur : 192.168.1.1

- onglet DNS :
- colonne "Serveurs DNS"
- cliquer sur le "+" en bas à gauche, et saisir :
192.168.1.1
109.0.66.10 
109.0.66.20 

Cliquer sur "OK", puis sur "Appliquer".


Si on souhaite revenir en "Automatique" (via DHCP), cliquer sur "IP fixe" en face de "Configuration", choisir "Automatique", puis cliquer sur "Appliquer".

Paramètres exacts si ta box est bien 192.168.1.1, sinon adapter.


----------



## dumas75 (16 Avril 2013)

Merci Renaud,
Je teste ça demain matin.


----------



## dumas75 (18 Avril 2013)

RAS depuis hier matin avec cette nouvelle configuration. Je croise les doigts 
Mais je lis:
Apple a publié une nouvelle version bêta d'OS X 10.8.4 (build 12E33a) à destination des développeurs. Dans ses notes, Apple ne fait pas état de bug connus et invite les utilisateurs à *se concentrer sur le Wi-Fi*,/.../
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259593/os-x-10.8.4-une-nouvelle-beta-numerotee-12e33a
Donc...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2013)

"Se concentrer sur le wifi" : c'était déjà le cas avec toutes les versions beta de 10.8.2 et 10.8.3.

Le wifi, c'est compliqué, et ça le sera de plus en plus, vu l'encombrement des fréquences.

Je connais un endroit à Toulouse où, quand on clique sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, la liste des réseaux disponibles est beaucoup plus haute que l'écran de mon MBP 13"...

Inutile de chercher un canal pas encombré : il n'y en a pas !

Que Apple ait besoin de faire des progrès sur le wifi, c'est une chose.
Apprendre à régler les problèmes localement est aussi important : Apple ne règlera pas les problèmes de mauvaises configurations réseau chez l'utilisateur.

NB : si tu utilises la configuration "IP fixe" à domicile, tu devras remettre sur "Automatique" (en DHCP) en dehors de chez toi pour pouvoir te connecter à n'importe quel réseau


----------



## dumas75 (18 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je connais un endroit à Toulouse où, quand on clique sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, la liste des réseaux disponibles est beaucoup plus haute que l'écran de mon MBP 13"...


Imagine à Paris ;-)


> NB : si tu utilises la configuration "IP fixe" à domicile, tu devras remettre sur "Automatique" (en DHCP) en dehors de chez toi pour pouvoir te connecter à n'importe quel réseau


Merci pour tout. 
Je pense que je vais investir dans une Time pour avoir un meilleur réseau à la maison. 
Quand je fait le compte le matin (que chez moi) il y a 8 appareils connectés sur la Box Wifi.


----------

